# The bass of navarone



## saved (Sep 30, 2018)

2 days ago,i finished my most challenging build.
47-44" multiscale,headless,torzal twist neck,strandbeg neck design 5 string bass.
The main idea of this build is,a guitar is 25.5" scale,if we add 5 more frets,it becomes 34" scale,if we add 5 more frets (guitar +10 frets) it becomes 45.44",but because it would be multiscale,i decide to go 47-44" scale.
So,the .110 E string,with 5 frets more,becomes .110 B string with the same tension.But more flexible and more "piano like" sounding.That means lot of harmonics content and less muddy sound.
Here are some pics for you guys.(also compared with a 34"scale VIG cobra bass)
Loaded with custom set from newtone strings


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 30, 2018)

Whoa! That's a very ambitious combination of specs, but it looks like you pulled it off! Quite a concept.

I'd love to hear this thing.


----------



## saved (Sep 30, 2018)

I cant use recording programs with good results.I have to go in a recording studio to do some recordings and videos with this monster


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 1, 2018)

Beautiful and interesting instrument.

That .110 B will be more flexible and clearer than a 35" .110 due to it's length, so you get a better tone than a standard E string.
Flexibility is somewhat determined by 'slenderness' = length / gauge = 47 / .110 = 427.
On a 35" scale that slenderness occurs with:
47 / .110 = 35 / ?
? = 35 / 47 * .110 = .082
So a B with similar flexibility to a standard A string.

Here i've aligned the lower waists to show how the bridge and nut are shifted outwards when playing sitting:


----------



## saved (Oct 2, 2018)

ixlramp said:


> Flexibility is somewhat determined by 'slenderness' = length / gauge = 47 / .110 = 427.
> On a 35" scale that slenderness occurs with:
> 47 / .110 = 35 / ?
> ? = 35 / 47 * .110 = .082
> So a B with similar flexibility to a standard A string.



WΟΑΗ!!
i didn't knew it.I just thought "is just an E string,but 5 frets longer"


----------



## Winspear (Oct 3, 2018)

Wow! That really is something. I'd love to feel it. Excellent work. How did you manage the torzal?


----------



## saved (Oct 3, 2018)

Its very easy to play with the torzal.Without this twist,this scale would be an nightmare.
I just created instagram profile.
Please follow.I will upload pics from other 40" scale basses i build
https://www.instagram.com/xtrm_basses/


----------



## A-Branger (Oct 4, 2018)

saved said:


> Its very easy to play with the torzal.Without this twist,


what exactly is that?


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 4, 2018)

Websearch 'torzal twist'. I wouldn't like it as i have to look at the fingerboard when playing :]
saved your images have disappeared from the first post, you can upload images to a post in this forum.


----------



## saved (Oct 5, 2018)

I will upload them again,when.i go home.Check again in a few hours


----------



## saved (Oct 5, 2018)

Tinypic page doesnt open..
Maybe thats the reason the pics are lost.I will try again later


----------



## saved (Oct 5, 2018)

@ixlramp @A-Branger ,I can see the pics with my smart phone (ok,the one i have is more dumb than smart)
If nobody else can see them,tell me to upload again


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2018)

saved said:


> @ixlramp @A-Branger ,I can see the pics with my smart phone (ok,the one i have is more dumb than smart)
> If nobody else can see them,tell me to upload again



I can see them just fine on all devices.


----------



## saved (Oct 6, 2018)

@MaxOfMetal thank you for the feedback bro


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2018)

saved said:


> @MaxOfMetal thank you for the feedback bro



Oh, and great work on that beast!


----------



## ixlramp (Oct 6, 2018)

Photos are visible for me.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 6, 2018)

Holy crap, that’s the neatest thing I’ve seen. I thought I was the cool kid on the block with a Quake, but that is KILLER! You need to make and sell these!


----------



## Lemonbaby (Oct 6, 2018)

Great work! Was the neck CNC'ed? I can't think of a way to manually create a perfect/even twist over the whole length. Also, how do you level the frets - I guess string by string with a very narrow file/block?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Oct 6, 2018)

For real, this thing is a work of awesomeness.


----------



## saved (Oct 6, 2018)

@Lemonbaby The neck is made by router and jig.
To level the frets,you need also torzal block so they will be sanded equaly.
So,when it was time to instal the strings and set it up,i went in thessaloniki in a friend of mine who is professional luthier,he is taylor acoustic guitar official repair-man and he has study luthiery in UK and we made the set up together.
Unfoternatly i didnt made a torzal block while i was building this bass.
The other way is to sand the frets string by string.
For this way you nerd tube and not block.
We use a common block.With little bit tricky moves,but with greate results.
@Hollowway i cant build and sell basses like this.
Torzal neck is patented design by little guitars and endourneck is patented dedign by strandberg guitars.
I asked mr.Ola Strandberg to allow me use the endourneck dedign,and he let me do this.He also share with me a lot of building knowledge.He is very nice guy.
I wanted to finnish this bass before summer and start building some 40" scale basses for sale,but you cant program what life brings in your way.
I hope in 6-7 months i woul be ready to do this.
My time is so limited right now,i cant find free time even to go in studio to make a video with this bass.
Once in a while check my instagram or follow me,i will upload more fotos of this beast.
Thank all of you for your kind words


----------



## saved (Nov 7, 2018)

Here they are..
Navarone samples.From recordings on studio,the bass directly in the console,no amps/cabs/effects etc,no editing after the recordings.Just the bass,as it sounds
I hope you will like the sound of it


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 8, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! It sounds like such a longer scale changes the envelope characteristics of the notes as well as giving them a different midrange character. In short, they sound less like "low notes"on a bass and are tight and defined. That last clip almost sounds like a Wal--what's going on there?!


----------



## saved (Nov 8, 2018)

Longer scale need thiner strings.
Thiner strings are more flexible,so they vibrate more easily and produce more overtones and harmonics,and this is clearity and difinition in every note.
Of course,the lows are still there,if you cut the mids (and NOT boost the bass) you will get deeper sound.
The problem with the low notes is that they are not definite,because thick strings produce poor overtones.
This bass have definite lows.
For me,it better to cut something you have,but you dont need it,than boost something you dont have but you need it.
Every video is withput EQing.
The difference in the 4 videos are the series/parallel and tone knob clockwise/counterclockwise and i never thought it will be so versalite.


----------



## saved (Nov 27, 2018)

Navarone is the bass of the week in the notreble.com site
https://www.notreble.com/buzz/2018/11/26/bass-of-the-week-xtrm-basses-the-bass-of-navarone/


----------

